

Inadvertently becoming a collector of things you really aren't all that into - kjak
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/archive/2015/05/20/10615877.aspx

======
therobot24
This sort of happened to my father-in-law. He's an early baby-boomer that
worked as a train engineer for 20-30ish years. Thus all his gifts from family
are Beatles and train paraphernalia. Granted he doesn't have an aversion to
either of these, he's still a Beatles fan and has some model trains, but I
can't help but think he gets a little disappointed when he is handed yet
another t-shirt of either.

